# Does anyone know where I can it’s good quality leather replacement strap for my Nixon October ?



## Paul1974 (Dec 26, 2020)

Where can I get a really good quality brown leather replacement strap that's compatible with Nixon October ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Paul1974 said:


> Where can I get a really good quality brown leather replacement strap that's compatible with Nixon October ?


 If you measure the lug width required there are plenty of options available. Try looking at open ended aviator straps for instance.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MILITARY-GENUINE-LEATHER-WATCH-BAND-LACO-WW2-AIR-FORCE-STRAP-18mm-20mm-22mm/283556610652?hash=item42054a825c:g:UfYAAOSwc01dNbjP


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

this is a 22mm strap

[IMG alt="IMG_20200819_075511012(1).thumb.jpg.0567d50485a0736544cc66eb2ae55ac1.jpg" data-ratio="106.57"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2020_08/IMG_20200819_075511012(1).thumb.jpg.0567d50485a0736544cc66eb2ae55ac1.jpg[/IMG]

you can see it runs into the curve of the lugs, so 20mm works fine too, but bear in mind it is a 46mm watch head - the original strap was a good 25mm tapered to fit around the lugs.


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

My usual go to is steveostraps (google it) who custom makes them - very good!


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

krissy1301 said:


> My usual go to is steveostraps (google it) who custom makes them - very good!


 Yeah, I can second this,

Previously had a Bund made by him for my Newmark 6BB - and just ordered an Ostrich Strap from him for my Tissot Newtimer.


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

i could recomend my strap


----------

